# Mission Bay



## JOHNBASSETT1984 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,

Are there backpackers around Mission Bay area?

Thanks


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

No- Closest would be city & regular bus service to Mission Bay MAXX - Home or Parnell.

If moving over then you could find a share apartment in Mission Bay on trademe


----------

